# Bach's Church Music - Listening at the appropriate time



## classical yorkist

After a discussion with my friend yesterday I'm attracted to the idea of listening to Bach's church music on, or as near as possible to, it's correct sunday/religious time of year etc. Anyone here done that, any tips, any pitfalls?


----------



## Bulldog

I know that some members have taken the route you're considering. Hopefully, they will offer some insights.

Being totally non-religious, I listen to Bach's scared works whenever I feel like listening to sacred music. Bach's is the best.


----------



## Marc

classical yorkist said:


> After a discussion with my friend yesterday I'm attracted to the idea of listening to Bach's church music on, or as near as possible to, it's correct sunday/religious time of year etc. Anyone here done that, any tips, any pitfalls?


Sometimes thought of it, never done it. 
Sigiswald Kuijken recorded a (non-complete) cantata cycle based on the Lutheran church year.
That one could be a nice cycle to start with.

Instrumental works: check out the _Orgelbüchlein_. These organ chorales (BWV 599-644) are also in church year order. They're beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

classical yorkist said:


> After a discussion with my friend yesterday I'm attracted to the idea of listening to Bach's church music on, or as near as possible to, it's correct sunday/religious time of year etc. Anyone here done that, any tips, any pitfalls?


I haven't, though there was a Bach cantata group that used to do it that way.

Personally, a few years ago I listened to one cantata a night until I got through all of them. That was an incredible experience; I discovered that this music covers every situation and emotion a human being will encounter, brings you through it, and ends it with hope.


----------



## Pugg

classical yorkist said:


> After a discussion with my friend yesterday I'm attracted to the idea of listening to Bach's church music on, or as near as possible to, it's correct sunday/religious time of year etc. Anyone here done that, any tips, any pitfalls?


I do hope our member Traverso sees this, he can help you he's the experts on Bach cantatas.


----------



## JSBach85

The best website that contains such information and specializes in this topic particularly is Bach-Cantatas. Here you have a comprehensive list of Bach Cantatas according to the Lutheran Church Year arranged for 2016-2020 timeline:

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/LCY/Lutheran-2016-2020.htm

Thanks for the idea, it's been a long time I was thinking the same and maybe I will do it in 2018. Just I need to pick a lot of recordings and box sets


----------



## Larkenfield

classical yorkist said:


> After a discussion with my friend yesterday I'm attracted to the idea of listening to Bach's church music on, or as near as possible to, it's correct sunday/religious time of year etc. Anyone here done that, any tips, any pitfalls?


 Sounds like a great suggestion. This is a topic that could be explored more: what is perhaps the most auspicious time to hear a certain work for its greatest benefits or rewards? Imagine listening to the Chopin Nocturnes at high noon! Somehow it doesn't seem as appropriate as ideally listening to them in the evening hours when the sun is setting or thereafter, though I'm sure it's done if one is in a more quiet or introspective mood during the day time. I generally like Bach or Mozart on a Sunday morning or afternoon. So, I can understand your friend's suggestion about playing Bach during the time of day that he may have used himself.


----------



## Pugg

classical yorkist said:


> After a discussion with my friend yesterday I'm attracted to the idea of listening to Bach's church music on, or as near as possible to, it's correct sunday/religious time of year etc. Anyone here done that, any tips, any pitfalls?












Here you have them in religious order.


----------



## JSBach85

Hi Pugg and thank you for your contribution. You are the second person I see recommending this box. While I am familiar with Kuijken cantatas cycle, I struggle to find this complete box set anywhere. Do you have any information regardin where I can get it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## classical yorkist

Now all I need to do is save and save and save some money and one day I might be able to afford some of those box sets. So far I've just been using YouTube to fill in the cantata gaps, which are many.


----------



## JSBach85

classical yorkist said:


> Now all I need to do is save and save and save some money and one day I might be able to afford some of those box sets. So far I've just been using YouTube to fill in the cantata gaps, which are many.


I know what you mean... I suffered from that for several years while I was in a spanish forum where most people doesn't have not one complete cantatas cycles, but at least 2 or 3. Currently, since I explored most of baroque composers, I am ready to make a huge economical effort and I will be getting a lot of Bach recordings and I will focus only on JS Bach. Along with youtube, there are other "not so legal" ways to listen to Bach cantatas cycles. Of course, I am not promoting this, I only used it when I wanted to listen to a recording and decide if worths buying, for example, some years ago with Suzuki, and I bought almost all the recordings once I know if fit my expectations, the same with Kuijken, currently I am starting buying all the volumes, just listened the first one and I was convinced to buy them. Being a Bach aficionado is highly expensive, to have a good collection, I estimate this would be min. 2500-3000 Euro (not joking at all).

PS: Anyway, with youtube you will find cantatas by most of the best performers: Koopman, Gardiner, Suzuki, Kuijken, Herreweghe, Leonhardt-Harnoncourt.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> Here you have them in religious order.


I pre-ordered this, then was told by Amazon that it is no longer available!


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I pre-ordered this, then was told by Amazon that it is no longer available!


I just checked at naxosdirect.com This disc is not going to be released until 9/15/17.

http://naxosdirect.com/items/cantatas-comeplete-liturgical-416832


----------



## classical yorkist

JSBach85 said:


> PS: Anyway, with youtube you will find cantatas by most of the best performers: Koopman, Gardiner, Suzuki, Kuijken, Herreweghe, Leonhardt-Harnoncourt.


I don't even know which of those I like the best yet anyway. Still in the sampling stage.


----------



## jegreenwood

eljr said:


> I pre-ordered this, then was told by Amazon that it is no longer available!


Amazon.com had it (albeit just one copy) available again as of earlier today (shipping 9/15). I ordered it a week or so ago, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Pugg

JSBach85 said:


> Hi Pugg and thank you for your contribution. You are the second person I see recommending this box. While I am familiar with Kuijken cantatas cycle, I struggle to find this complete box set anywhere. Do you have any information regardin where I can get it?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Other people given your the answer, good luck finding it so it seems.


----------



## JSBach85

jegreenwood said:


> Amazon.com had it (albeit just one copy) available again as of earlier today (shipping 9/15). I ordered it a week or so ago, so fingers crossed.


Yes, seems to be a pre-order that will be released in 09/15/2017. I would wait till then for the availability.


----------



## Woodduck

Sounds like a great project. I seem to remember that one of the big churches in Boston back in the '70s made a tradition of doing this; maybe they still do. If I had a friend to share the experience with I might be more likely to get off my figurative backside and do it myself. I still have a somewhat irregularly indulged custom of listening to the _Nutcracker, Messiah_, and _Parsifal_ at appropriate times of the year.


----------



## JSBach85

For those who are interested in Kuijken cantatas box set and are living in Europe, please have a look at the following website:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/johann-sebastian-bach-kantaten-fuer-das-liturgische-jahr/hnum/7483510

50€ and available since 8 september 2017. 

Another one site to consider if you are living in Europe:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Accent/ACC25319

this one is about 50€ as well but available since 15 September 2017


----------



## Guest

JSBach85 said:


> For those who are interested in Kuijken cantatas box set and are living in Europe, please have a look at the following website:
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/johann-sebastian-bach-kantaten-fuer-das-liturgische-jahr/hnum/7483510
> 
> 50€ and available since 8 september 2017.
> 
> Another one site to consider if you are living in Europe:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Accent/ACC25319
> 
> this one is about 50€ as well but available since 15 September 2017


This afternoon I got a mail (jpc) that the cantatas are on their way to my mailbox.


----------



## ArtMusic

classical yorkist said:


> After a discussion with my friend yesterday I'm attracted to the idea of listening to Bach's church music on, or as near as possible to, it's correct sunday/religious time of year etc. Anyone here done that, any tips, any pitfalls?


Sounds like a wonderful idea to get a better appreciation of the music, whether you are religious or not.


----------



## jegreenwood

JSBach85 said:


> Yes, seems to be a pre-order that will be released in 09/15/2017. I would wait till then for the availability.


Just got an e-mail from Amazon.com that I can expect delivery around September 21.


----------



## JSBach85

jegreenwood said:


> Just got an e-mail from Amazon.com that I can expect delivery around September 21.


I just ordered it on tuesday through Amazon Deutschland with fast delivery and will arrive the next tuesday; including shipping will be around 62€. With Koopman, Gardiner and this one I have spent around 600€ in Bach cantatas 

Edited: ... in only two months  so definitely the next year will the my Bach's year and I will made the cantatas cycle exercise.


----------

